# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Agnitum представляет Outpost Security Suite Pro

## SDA

Эксперты по сетевой безопасности из компании Agnitum Ltd. (www.agnitum.ru) официально объявили о выпуске первого комплексного решения Outpost Security Suite Pro 2007 (OSS) для Windows XP.

Программа доступна для загрузки с веб-сайта Agnitum.

Outpost Security Suite Pro - это комплексное проактивное решение в области Интернет-безопасности, основанное на сочетании широко известного персонального брандмауэра Outpost Firewall Pro, защищающего более миллиона пользователей во всем мире, с антишпионом, антивирусом и антиспамом.



«Проактивная защита, появившаяся еще в Outpost Firewall, является одним из преимуществ комплекса Security Suite - предотвращение угроз с ее помощью более эффективно, чем реактивное лечение, включающее обнаружение и устранение заражений, - говорит Михаил Пеньковский, коммерческий директор Agnitum. - Но если вредоносный код не оставит попыток просочиться через защиту брандмауэра, в довершение цикла защиты сработает связка антивируса и антишпиона.»



В целях поддержки реактивной защиты (основанной на сигнатурном методе) и добавления антивирусного компонента компания Agnitum выбрала отвечающую высоким стандартам технологию антивируса VirusBuster, прошедшего 100-процентную аттестацию по тесту VirusBulletin. Специалисты Agnitum переработали и значительно улучшили антивирусный механизм VirusBuster для достижения высокой функциональности модуля «Антивирус+Антишпион». Сложная задача сочетания двух этих компонентов была решена без ущерба для быстродействия компьютера.



Антиспам-модуль, часть Security Suite, традиционный для комплексных решений по безопасности, встраивается в Microsoft Outlook и Outlook Express и вычищает спам, обучаясь по вероятностному алгоритму Байеса, использующего вероятностные и поведенческие алгоритмы обнаружения спама.



Наконец, в Security Suite входят модуль защиты от кражи персональных данных и утечки информации, а также служба сбора ImproveNet, построенная усилиями сообщества пользователей Outpost, предоставляющая пользователям наборы правил, исследованные и одобренные для оптимальной конфигурации модуля брандмауэра специалистами Agnitum.



«Обращаясь к теме выбора между Suite и набором специализированных программ, лучших в своем классе, компания Agnitum отвечает на основной вопрос пользователя «Почему я должен использовать OSS или другой комплекс безопасности, в то время как я могу использовать свой собственный набор предпочтений?», - продолжает Михаил Пеньковский. - Мы считаем, что любой из способов хорош. Однако при использовании комплексного решения вы получите дополнительное преимущество, зная, что все компоненты будут хорошо работать вместе. Ведь всегда существует риск, что хотя бы одна из установленных на ПК программ вступит в конфликт с другими приложениями - просто потому, что они не были спроектированы для совместной работы. Комплексы безопасности же разработаны специально для удобства пользователей».



В финальной версии появились также значительные технологические нововведения:



Технология SmartScan
Вы можете выбрать опцию быстрого сканирования с помощью технологии кэширования SmartScan. В процессе начального сканирования системы Suite создает скрытые файлы, индексирующие файлы и папки. Если файл изменяется или база данных вредоносного ПО обновляется, Suite может быть сконфигурирован так, чтобы сканировать только эти измененные файлы. Файлы, остающиеся неизмененными, не сканируются заново, что ускоряет процесс проверки и улучшает производительность. Эта функция может быть отключена по вашему желанию, однако кэширование крайне рекомендуется для более быстрой проверки на наличие и активность вредоносных программ.



Проверка доступа на исполнение
Новая опция, позволяющая пользователю сконфигурировать проверку для попыток доступа к файлу, в частности, доступа на исполнение файла.



Технология внутренней защиты
Outpost Security Suite Pro обнаруживает, когда какое-либо приложение пытается вмешаться в его собственные процессы. Это предохраняет защиту от деактивации или иного способа остановки брандмауэра вредоносным кодом.



Удобство и простота
Серьезная безопасность не означает сложности в использовании. Легко настраиваемый интерфейс Outpost предлагает как все изобилие параметров конфигурации для продвинутых пользователей, так и совершенно замечательные автоматические настройки, предусматривающие исключительную защиту для пользователя вне зависимости от уровня его технической подготовки.
http
 Цены и доступность Цена продукта Outpost Security Suite Pro 2007 - 1299 рублей за персональную лицензию. Продукт совместим с Windows ХР, 2000 Pro и 2003 Server.
http://www.agnitum.ru/news/security-suite-release.php

P.S. Агнитум пошел по стопам  ZoneAlarm Internet Security Suite (в цене практически то же -79 $). Какие характеристики у http://www.virusbuster.hu/en (не верю VirusBulletin) естественно хочется сравнить с касперским!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

